
Apple Makes New App Analytics Beta Available to All Developers - subnaught
http://www.macrumors.com/2015/05/13/app-analytics-beta-available-to-all-developers/
======
MichaelCrawford
that's not sufficient to my requirements.

What I as an iOS developer require, is for users to visit my website to
download my app.

The reason is that I want links to my app, to link to _my_ website and not
apple's. As it stands, the app store is steadily increasing apple's link
popularity and not that of the ios developers.

